# Why am I still lactating?



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

O.K, I am tired of this! I lost my son in Oct. and I still cannot go to bed without a sports bra, or else I will leak. Despite wearing two *tight* sport bras after he was born, and avoiding hot showers, my milk still came in (in abundance). It was excruciating! I thought it was all gone, but the other day in the bathtub a little milk leaked out. It's not like I'm engorged or anything, but there is still some in there! Is this maybe because I was just pg again? My m/c was at six weeks, too early to start lactating again, right? I am REALLY ready to "dry up". It's really depressing to wake up in the middle of the night to a wet spot under your chest. I guess I should be thankful that I produce plenty of milk, but it's just one more reminder that I _should_ have a baby right now







. Does anyone know of anything to dry up a lingering milk supply? I am willing to try anything!!!

P.S. Of course my SIL who had a baby in Nov. didn't have any milk come in (and she wasn't planning on bf'ing







: )


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Brooke,

I am sorry for your losses. I do know that it is different for every woman as far as when the milk will dry up. Some things you may want to try are:

Cabbage Compresses, use only the green leaves. NOT recommended for individuals allergic to sulfa or cabbage, or if the skin is broken.

Sage, the herb, when used as a tea. You can purchase sage tea at a health food store, or make your own from powdered sage. Use 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of powdered sage to 1 cup hot water. You may wnt to sweeten the tea to hide the taste. Drink one tea every 4-6 hours. Usually 3 or 4 cups is enough. Do NOT use if allergic to sage.

Peppermint is also known to decrease milk production and sucking on peppermint candy may help.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

try this product:

http://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/no_more_milk_tea.html

hugs to you mama, what a tough reminder of what happened.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

My experience with my first loss...
I lactated for several months after surgery (DNC). About 6 months post-loss, I printed out a "Certificate Of Life" and named my baby. I took her ultrasound pictures and the certificate out on a beach and said a prayer and burned them. The next day, milk was gone. It was my spirit holding on, and my body followed. When my spirit finally let go, so did my body.
Trisha


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I had Reagan in August and by December my milk had finally dried up. My right breast is a slow/weak producer anyway and it had dried up in October, but my left kept producing until December. In my case I was only engorged for a few weeks, but it still hurt to have that constant reminder that I didn't have a baby.







I was told to try the cabbage compresses but nothing worked. It just had to stop on its own.








s


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

Being the kind of board htis is, it may be a suggestion that you don't want, but when I lost my first, the doctor gave me some medicine (which I never took) to dry up your milk. For whatever reason, my milk never came in (he was 22 weeks) or if it did, I never noticed (meaning I never made enough to bother me). I know its not natural, or homeopathic, but if it is really bothering you, it may be time to "step up" the remedies. They just don't hand it out to people who don't want to bf, but you have a reason.

Why, if you don't mind me asking, didn't you know about your child's trisomy 13 dx until 38 weeks? I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

